# U.S Marines Special Reaction Team Training



## Ravage (Mar 25, 2012)

> U.S. Marines with a Special Reaction Team (SRT) conducted practical application training to include; room approach, room clearing, barricaded suspect, hostage situation, high risk warrant and drug raid, in an on base housing facility, Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni, Japan. Teams are trained to respond to various situations and were created in anticipation of possible terrorist attacks on U.S. Marine Corps and Naval installations. 02.10.2011


 




 




 
Interesting. Are the SR Teams a kind of Marine MP SWAT? Don't they have FAST for that kind of missions?


----------



## FIJI750 (Mar 31, 2012)

FAST is capable of working with instillation commander's of where they're foward deployed to in the event of a terrorist attack but when in garrison, they normally have nothing to do with it. FAST is geared for site security for strategic installatios, mainly those with nuclear assets and they are also well versed in CQB to include all the bells and whistles that come with it.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 31, 2012)

According to an MP friend of mine, SRT is sourced from installation MPs.  He says that they're basically trained like SWAT.


----------

